# Please suggest CPU AIR Cooler for Xeon E5-2695V3



## Sivakumar (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Experts,

i am not good at this and need expert advice, please suggest CPU AIR Cooler for Xeon Processor.

Processor: E5-2695V3,
Board: S2600CW2
Case: Corsair Carbide Series Air 540

i will be using ERP application utilizing 14 cores completely.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2015)

You have not said what is important to you, performance or noise level.  It's a 115 watt CPU.  Cheap cooler: CM 212 EVO.  Server grade cooler?  Something from Noctua.  Look at the cooler reviews here on TPU: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/?category=CPU+Coolers&manufacturer=&pp=25&order=date or at Tweaktown


----------



## peche (Jan 28, 2015)

since you are going to abuse of your processor with heavy loads I may suggest a Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO or Thermaltake's Frio OCK and Coollaboratory Liquid ULTRA/Pro for best results, also if its possible you can Delid your processor? it would help to drop the temps…

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2015)

Budget and location?

If I was running that chip under load in that case I would look at a Noctua U14 or D15 for air cooling and a NZXT X41/Corsair H80 for water cooling.

*note- socket 2011 is nice in that you can direct mount many coolers to the socket rather than using a backplate supplied by the cooler manufacturer.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2015)

peche said:


> since you are going to abuse of your processor with heavy loads I may suggest a Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO or Thermaltake's Frio OCK and Coollaboratory Liquid ULTRA/Pro for best results, also if its possible you can Delid your processor? it would help to drop the temps…
> 
> Regards,


I would _*NOT*_ even consider delidding such an expensive CPU.  Really not worth it, especially for a Xeon that won't be seeing overclocking.  But I agree with Norton's suggestions above.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 28, 2015)

The E5-2695V3 is a 14 core/28 thread 3.3GHz cpu. Will a NH-D15 be able to handle that much? If so I have a NH-D14 I'll sell you cheap. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/high-end-air-coolers.207857/


----------



## Heaven7 (Jan 28, 2015)

Since you specifically asked for air cooling (which I would prefer also), I would go with any decent CPU cooler, as long as it is not too small and lets you mount more than one fan to it. The next most important thing will be a good airflow through your case. Be aware that most serverboards have a fixed CPU backplate mounted that only accepts M3 screws for fixing the standard server CPU cooler, as opposed to M4 found on desktop boards! Most aftermarket CPU coolers are fixed with those M4 screws. I had to fix my CPU coolers with customized M3s, I don't know if this has changed with the 2011 socket, but the image of your S2600CW2 I saw at Intel's HP looks like it indeed needs M3. Please check this out, I think there will be no option for installing any custom backplate that comes with the cooler of your choice, and you may need customized screws to mount it. EDIT: This a a dual socket board, you'll be using only one, right?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is my two cents. Using a cheaper cooler like the 212 is going to be warm if not hot. That many threads and the amount of work it can do in my opinion requires a real cooler. Looking at the motherboard, it appears that you have standard LGA2011 mounting, so any compatible cooler should work with the hardware you find in the cooler box.

I would opt for the most efficient cooler you can afford to be honest. Something like the Noctua D15 / D14 is a great suggestion, but it is huge and will take up a lot of space. There are other very capable coolers out there as well, but in this day and age, I would also recommend an AIO.


----------



## Sivakumar (Jan 29, 2015)

Norton said:


> Budget and location?
> 
> If I was running that chip under load in that case I would look at a Noctua U14 or D15 for air cooling and a NZXT X41/Corsair H80 for water cooling.
> 
> *note- socket 2011 is nice in that you can direct mount many coolers to the socket rather than using a backplate supplied by the cooler manufacturer.



Hi, 
iam from india and below $120 will be my budget for CPU cooler.
any difference performance varation if i use backplate supplied (i was looking for Noctua NH-U9DX I4 or Noctua NH-D9DX-i4-U3)



thebluebumblebee said:


> You have not said what is important to you, performance or noise level.  It's a 115 watt CPU.  Cheap cooler: CM 212 EVO.  Server grade cooler?  Something from Noctua.  Look at the cooler reviews here on TPU: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/?category=CPU Coolers&manufacturer=&pp=25&order=date or at Tweaktown



iam looking for performance but with less noice level. i will prefer server garde cooler.


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2015)

Sivakumar said:


> Hi,
> iam from india and below $120 will be my budget for CPU cooler.
> any difference performance varation if i use backplate supplied (i was looking for Noctua NH-U9DX I4 or Noctua NH-D9DX-i4-U3)



Those coolers are designed for direct mount onto the existing cpu socket- no additional backplate needed.... translation- "easy" install!


----------

